# Illegal to Catch Sand fleas???



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend told me the Park Rangers were issueing tickets if you were caught leaving Ft Pickens with sand fleas? Any truth to this?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Have not heard but it would not suprise me if the ranger nazis were writing tickets for this. They writer them for everything else they can find.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have read (posted on this forum) that it is against their rules to catch bait there with the intent of using it somewhere else.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

in most government owned parks, refuges, seashores etc it is usually illegal to remove anything, plants, snakes, maybe even sand fleas without some sort of specific permission. This prevents collectors from stripping the area of some resource or "collectible".

P_


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> ranger nazis


 So true.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since Ft. Pickins is a "sanctuary", I wouldn't be surprised if they stroked tickets fer catching them to use at Ft. Pickens much less any where else....


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I'm not allowed to use my metal detector at Johnson's Beach. Not allowed to remove or disturb the surroundings. Everyone rakes for fleas, I think the problem might be trying to take them out of the park.


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow didn't know that,glad l know now hate to get a ticket for sand fleas


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Idiots !


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds Like a Bunch of BS to me if this is true Then why can you catch Fish there and take them Home or somewhere else, Fish can be considered Bait also!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling: This is something I WILL CHECK OUT BY CALLING THESE IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is why I will never Go Back to Pickens:saddam: and I loved Camping there well NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure it's a bit picky, but what the heck, if that's the worst thing that happens to me today, it's still a pretty good day.

Frankly, I don't mind an anal Park Ranger. BIG DEAL, I cannot take Sand Fleas home. 

Now we all know...

Jim


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

You have to use them at the fort ,or tell him your going to eat them.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A local Chef warned me about eating the local fleas,(considering the sand) but it's a GREAT excuse to bring fleas home.

Jim


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

We were just there this weekend, the kids love catching them.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

That is pretty sad, but you know the government has to get there hands on everything, that's why almost everything in this country has gone to hell .......


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way,... Our local Bait Boat was not allowed to catch/sell baitfish along Ft Pickens at a distance of 3 miles (I think)...

STUPID to be sure, but as long as it is enforced for everybody, I don't care.

It'll take me an extra 10 minutes to get to him at his position east of the imaginary line along Fort Pickens.

Sure we can all call BS... but at what point is it no longer BS? A 27.5" Redfish?

They are enforcing federal rules, nothing more.

Maybe the next guy in charge will allow us to harvest sand fleas out of the park... good idea, how about an extra pompano, redfish, or cobia?

Rules is rules, like it or not.

Jim

(some I don't like)


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Do they check you coming in? If not, how can they say that you did not enter the park with fleas?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

anything to make a buck


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes they may go a bit far, but I look at it this way, these protected lands are the last pieces of habitat that remain relatively undeveloped and provide not only a natural place to visit, hike, fish etc., but also a home for many species that would no longer have a place to be. Land managers of these parks etc , recognize the importance of each species of plant or animal to the overall health of the ecosystem thay are trying to preserve. If they were open to collecting, trapping or otherwise removing plants or animals then some people (not you or I of course) wouldn't know when to stop. I know a lot of park rangers, FWC officers etc, and the majority of them are sincere and vey protective of these lands and passionate about preserving them. Maybe we sho appreciate that they are protecting the very places that we want to visit, hunt, fish or otherwise enjoy...


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Well said. That is why we go to Johnson's and not Casino.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

You pay $8 to go in there you should be able to keep some sandfleas. Heck you can keep your fish, why not your bait.lol

I will say that i had a pleasant run in with the rangers a few weeks back. They were very nice, professional and informative. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Just so you know, The Fort Pickens Aquatic Preserve is actually a Florida State Park owned by the state of Florida.

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/s...ckens/info.htm http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/ftpickens/ http://www.stateparks.com/fort_picke..._preserve.html
established in 1970 which predates the establishment of the National Seashore by at least one year. It is considered outside the following boundaries as listed below:



In the Perdido Key, Fort Pickens, and Santa Rosa Areas the National Seashore boundary extends on the north to the *Gulf* Intracoastal Waterway (designated shipping channel) and on the south one mile from the low tide line of the island. 



The Fort Pickens Aquatic Preserve extends three miles south of the coast, the first mile is within the National Seashore and the next two miles out are outside the National Seashore and actually owned by Florida State Parks system.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Could it be that the OP's friend was gathering amounts of sand fleas that was misconstrued to be commercial harvesting?


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe it has something to do with removing them for commercial purposes. If that is the case, I am 100% with the "Nazi Rangers"


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet it has to do with keeping large quantities for resale. Same goes for commercial fishing on pier for mullet, flounder , etc. It is not legal but a lot of commercial liscensed fishermen are down there every year and when asked they say they are keeping the fish when they are actually taking them to sell . Not an easy thing to stop but it does aggravate most recreational fishers .


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Being Sand Flea Compliant at Fort Pickens. 

Are you a member of S.O.S.A? Save Our Sand Fleas. Must be a member. Dues are 250.00 a year. 

Do you carry General Liability Insurance? in case you damage or destroy a sand flea.

Do you carry Errors And Omission Insurance? In case you pick up something other than a sand flea.

Do you carry Worker Comp Insurance? You might trip over your sand flea rake and break a bone

Are you bonded? Don't get caught stealing the sand fleas. heaven forbid.

Fax in all necessary forms to the http://www.compliancedepot.com/ cost is another $250.00 to fax in these forms. liability certificate, worker comp info ,etc. once all this info is received and approved you will receive a compliance certificate that you can give to the nazi rangers. Then and only then will you be able to get sand fleas from fort pickens


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

All of you know someone(s) who would go out there and take everything that they could harvest. There has to be some restriction. I do believe that the rules should be clearly posted before ticketing. A national seashore is a wonderful thing to have in our backyard thanks to people like Earle Bowden.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

There are always rules one doesn't know!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

kelly1 said:


> being sand flea compliant at fort pickens.
> 
> Are you a member of s.o.s.a? Save our sand fleas. Must be a member. Dues are 250.00 a year.
> 
> ...


*did obama approve this ad?*


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

All joking aside...don't get caught killing a mosquito out there!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Mudigger said:


> *did obama approve this ad?*


 
You DID NOT start this business......someone else did it for you!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

The rangers out there have a well deserved bad name...except for the uniformed redheaded female ranger i picked up on my boat, and took skinny dipping... at the point years ago!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

whyworry said:


> Do they check you coming in? If not, how can they say that you did not enter the park with fleas?


I reckon whether you do or don't have a flea rake with you would be a good indicator of where you got your bait.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

a said:


> The rangers out there have a well deserved bad name...except for the uniformed redheaded female ranger i picked up on my boat, and took skinny dipping... at the point years ago!!


Now, now...


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

*To the sand flea hords*

Sand fleas are not necessary to catch the fish that run up and down the beach. If you feel you need them and are actually using them it is prima facia evidence that you have yet to touch the surface of mastering the art of beach fishing and/or are lazy, cheap, and dont want to take the fishing experience to the next higher level. Thats your choice but dont get mad when state parks try to protect their resources from hords of sand flea monsters like you. :yes: Get rid of that meat stick garbage -- quality light tackle is the way to go.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You must have a dial-up connection to de internet.....


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

*To the sand flea hords*

Sand fleas are not necessary to catch the fish that run up and down the beach. If you feel you need them and are actually using them it is prima facia evidence that you have yet to touch the surface of mastering the art of beach fishing and/or are lazy, cheap, and dont want to take the fishing experience to the next higher level. Thats your choice but dont get mad when state parks try to protect their resources from hords of sand flea monsters like you. :yes: Get rid of that meat stick garbage -- quality light tackle is the way to go.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

kanaka said:


> You must have a dial-up connection to de internet.....



I saw what you did there.... That was funny as hell... 


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wilfish4774 said:


> Sand fleas are not necessary to catch the fish that run up and down the beach. If you feel you need them and are actually using them it is prima facia evidence that you have yet to touch the surface of mastering the art of beach fishing and/or are lazy, cheap, and dont want to take the fishing experience to the next higher level. Thats your choice but dont get mad when state parks try to protect their resources from hords of sand flea monsters like you. :yes: Get rid of that meat stick garbage -- quality light tackle is the way to go.


Please oh wise one... educate us on your ways!...


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Another resurrected thread, are we in a time warp?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> Another resurrected thread, are we in a time warp?


No shit...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's against the rules to take any live animal from the state parks. Some have signs.

All plants, animals and park property are protected. The collection, destruction or disturbance of plants, animals or park property is prohibited.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats it, no more sand fleas for pomps, no more bull minnows for flounder, no more eels for cobia. Lets band live bait all together and take up premium light tackle fishing.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

someone went WAY down the rabbit hole today...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kanaka said:


> You must have a dial-up connection to de internet.....



He canceled his AOL account and just now found the internetzz.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

He's probably a park ranger...he's the same one that brought up the other ft Pickens thread from 3 years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I heard one time the matrix works, and no helpless kritters are harmed. Unless they are at the end of your hook.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I remember Ft Pickens from the early seventies, they had a gate that was never manned and never closed and didnt cost anything. If a ranger showed up now and then I believe it was 75 cents. That was backwhen you could drive your car into the fort. Haven't been back there since.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I remember Ft Pickens from the early seventies, they had a gate that was never manned and never closed and didnt cost anything. If a ranger showed up now and then I believe it was 75 cents. That was backwhen you could drive your car into the fort. Haven't been back there since.


Dang man you're old! The old holding cells in the dune by Pickens entrance was the best place ever. That is until it was welded up with bars in the early '80's due to the one dude popping off the semi-automatic inside there one night. Only a few knew about the entrance on top of the dune we could repel down into it. Was always fun trying to navigate the corridors with nothing more than a spent lighter and it's flint. Climbing the rope out was always a challenge too. Today it's just a dune but back then it was an adventure!


----------



## HONEY HOLE (May 14, 2008)

A few years back they accused me of catching sand fleas to sell . LOL.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Dang man you're old! The old holding cells in the dune by Pickens entrance was the best place ever. That is until it was welded up with bars in the early '80's due to the one dude popping off the semi-automatic inside there one night. Only a few knew about the entrance on top of the dune we could repel down into it. Was always fun trying to navigate the corridors with nothing more than a spent lighter and it's flint. Climbing the rope out was always a challenge too. Today it's just a dune but back then it was an adventure!



I learned what a Federal Magistrate Judge was when I got caught riding a motorcycle through there back in the 80's you speak of...


----------

